# Teaching in Abu Dhabi



## mags22

Hi everyone,
I have an interview as a primary english teacher for a local international school of 3000 pupils next week. I'm just wondering if anyone could shed some light on what they think this might be like?I'm going alone  so any advice u could give me would be great!Just wanna know if I'll make friends quickly and what the general way of living is like there,eg.are they strict etc.
Thanks!


----------



## bonk

mags22 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have an interview as a primary english teacher for a local international school of 3000 pupils next week. I'm just wondering if anyone could shed some light on what they think this might be like?I'm going alone  so any advice u could give me would be great!Just wanna know if I'll make friends quickly and what the general way of living is like there,eg.are they strict etc.
> Thanks!


It might be great, or it might be horrible. Depends on the school mostly. Here's a start for general information...

Teaching jobs in Dubai

3,000 pupils + international + primary english teacher + ireland = I'm guessing a school starting with C.

If it's where I think it is, then yes strict, yes you'll make friends quickly, pay is low, administration painful. But it's somewhere to start, and to leave for better things if you can avoid getting trapped. Search Daves ESL forum for comments about particular schools, and make sure you know what you're letting yourself in for.

There are some good international/UK/US schools in Abu Dhabi, but it's a short list - BSAK, ACS, BISAD maybe, Aldar schools probably, Raha probably, and I'd avoid the rest.

PS, take what is said at interview with a pinch of salt and try and confirm any promises they make independently, or be prepared to be surprised with different job title, duties, salary, accommodation compared to what you thought you would get. Unless school is in the list above but even then, it still pays to be wary. I think BSAK and ACS are the only two schools I'd accept most of what they said at face value.


----------



## mags22

Thanks so much for ur reply.very much appreciated.its a school with an american principal whose trying to bring about a new school reform because the last principal was meant to have been awful.its called Al Worood.dont know if u know anything about it?im thinking that maybe i should just go for it.if it turns out that its an awful place to work do u think it would be terribly difficult to find a nicer school once im out there?there's only 2 agencies that i can go through really so its limiting my options.its all so terrifying!! im going into this whole thing blindfolded.the only advice im getting besides this forum is from agencies whom i sceptical about.its abu dhabi i would like to go to rather than dubai.not sure why but i just have a feeling i would prefer it.oh god,im so confused!!!


----------



## bonk

mags22 said:


> Thanks so much for ur reply.very much appreciated.its a school with an american principal whose trying to bring about a new school reform because the last principal was meant to have been awful.its called Al Worood.dont know if u know anything about it?im thinking that maybe i should just go for it.if it turns out that its an awful place to work do u think it would be terribly difficult to find a nicer school once im out there?there's only 2 agencies that i can go through really so its limiting my options.its all so terrifying!! im going into this whole thing blindfolded.the only advice im getting besides this forum is from agencies whom i sceptical about.its abu dhabi i would like to go to rather than dubai.not sure why but i just have a feeling i would prefer it.oh god,im so confused!!!


I've heard of the school but I don't really know anything about it. Good or bad. I looked on Dave's ESL cafe and couldn't find anything. The Abu Dhabi Woman forum has a few comments, mostly negative. Try asking in those forums, there are more teachers there. Or Try Int Schools Review website but you'll have to pay for access. Al Worood have a new branch in Dubai also

Al Worood Academy
Al Worood School Dubai

New principals intent on reform don't usually last long unless the owners really really want reform (usually they want a profitable business).

The advantage for you is that as you're a new teacher, the new head will probably leave you alone and have his or her hands full dealing with established teachers and any mess left behind by previous principal.

If you don't like it, it's not easy to get out of a contract and find a new job. You're likely to be on a fixed period contract of 1-2 years, and breaking it normally means a 1 year labour ban. People can and do get around it but it's not something to rely on. You'd be best to try and stick it out until end of the year.

It's a bit of a lottery whether to take any job in the hope you'll find something better, or find out it's so bad you run away screaming, never to return. If you find it easy to adapt to or shrug off difficult situations, then maybe it's worth the risk. If you find you get stressed easily, then I would say think again or try and find out something more definite before leaping into the abyss of teaching in the UAE!

At this time of the year, all the good schools have got their teachers but occasionally something happens and they're short a teacher. In which case they'll be desperate so you might try sending a letter (or fax but not email) to each of the good schools directly. You'll need PGCE qualification or equivalent for most of them though. And I hope you use better grammar than in your forum post .

Reconsider Dubai, because even if you like Abu Dhabi, you'll be happier with a good job in Dubai than with a bad job in Abu Dhabi.

Best schools in Dubai for teachers are Dubai College, DESS, DESC, Repton maybe, Jumeirah College ok, JESS, JESS Arabian Ranches, ASD, DIA, DAA, EIS ok for primary, Deira IS, JAPS, Kings, Star schools maybe, WIS maybe, WPS maybe, Uptown schools maybe, GWA, UAS, Jumeirah Baccalaureate maybe (new school).

Yes, you're right to be sceptical of agencies. As long as you sign up for the job, they get paid by the employer, so it's in their interest to tell you whatever you want to hear to sign on the dotted line. But if they are trying to charge you a fee, then at least reconsider if not walk away entirely. Agencies in the UAE that do that are usually some sort of scam.

The best places to find an overseas job are from the TES, TIE, ECIS, and maybe IBO.


----------



## redrose123

*hi mags*



mags22 said:


> Thanks so much for ur reply.very much appreciated.its a school with an american principal whose trying to bring about a new school reform because the last principal was meant to have been awful.its called Al Worood.dont know if u know anything about it?im thinking that maybe i should just go for it.if it turns out that its an awful place to work do u think it would be terribly difficult to find a nicer school once im out there?there's only 2 agencies that i can go through really so its limiting my options.its all so terrifying!! im going into this whole thing blindfolded.the only advice im getting besides this forum is from agencies whom i sceptical about.its abu dhabi i would like to go to rather than dubai.not sure why but i just have a feeling i would prefer it.oh god,im so confused!!!


hi.....let me wish you with best of luck for your interview in that school which you have mentioned,Judy Flatt is the principal who is basically from Lebanon, a really nice person who really wants to bring some changes in the school but it ll be fun for you to know that her subordinates HOD'S neglects her issues and orders simply because they are LOCALS. Now you can better understand the whole scenario of that school.....this is what i have experienced in AL worood academy.
Best of luck!


----------



## wellies1

I have an interview with this school aswell tomorrow? Have you found anything new on the school or info at all @ mags22


----------



## redrose123

*hi mags*



mags22 said:


> Thanks so much for ur reply.very much appreciated.its a school with an american principal whose trying to bring about a new school reform because the last principal was meant to have been awful.its called Al Worood.dont know if u know anything about it?im thinking that maybe i should just go for it.if it turns out that its an awful place to work do u think it would be terribly difficult to find a nicer school once im out there?there's only 2 agencies that i can go through really so its limiting my options.its all so terrifying!! im going into this whole thing blindfolded.the only advice im getting besides this forum is from agencies whom i sceptical about.its abu dhabi i would like to go to rather than dubai.not sure why but i just have a feeling i would prefer it.oh god,im so confused!!!


hi.....let me wish you with best of luck for your interview in that school which you have mentioned,Judy Flatt is the principal who is basically from Lebanon, a really nice person who really wants to bring some changes in the school but it ll be fun for you to know that her subordinates HOD'S neglects her issues and orders simply because they are LOCALS. Now you can better understand the whole scenario of that school.....this is what i have experienced in AL worood academy.
Best of luck!


----------



## wellies1

Thanks.


----------



## redrose123

sooooooo wot about ur interviwes guys?


----------



## mags22

i was offered the job but turned it down cos i felt it was a really rushed interview and she was talking to other people while i was on the phone.she also wanted the contract signed in 24 hours and be goen out of ireland in 3 days.bit too rushed for me.how about u wellies1?how did u get on?have another interview for mamzar in dubai tomorrow!


----------



## scdavin

mags22 said:


> i was offered the job but turned it down cos i felt it was a really rushed interview and she was talking to other people while i was on the phone.she also wanted the contract signed in 24 hours and be goen out of ireland in 3 days.bit too rushed for me.how about u wellies1?how did u get on?have another interview for mamzar in dubai tomorrow!


Hi, just wondering if you took the job in mamzar and if so how is it? 
Thanks for your help


----------



## DCguy

My wife has been a teacher for the state of Virginia for the last 10 years doing special education and 3 grade. She is looking at the American International School Abu Dhabi -good, bad??


----------



## bennyboy

Anyone have any experience of Aldar Academies schools?


----------



## honeyinthesun

Hi

I have accepted a job with Aldar starting in September. 

I will post you a PM once I have made 5 posts.


----------

